# quiero conectar mi iphone a la minicadena Technics



## trompetero (Jul 10, 2012)

Tengo un problema. Conecto mi iphone 3g a mi minicadena Technics shch550 por la entrada de phono y no se escucha bien en los altavoces. Supongo que será por la ecualizacion riaa esa. Podrían darme una solución al problema si la hay?

manual de minicadena:


http://dlc.panasonic-europe-service...=PDF&lang=en&src=3&uilang=es-ES&model=SCCH550

http://dlc.panasonic-europe-service...=PDF&lang=en&src=3&uilang=es-ES&model=SCCH550


----------



## Scooter (Jul 10, 2012)

Compra un cable jack-RCA y conectalo por la entrada AUX, la de phono es para el tocadiscos de vinilo y tiene otra impedancia y mas amplificación.


----------



## trompetero (Jul 11, 2012)

El tema es que yo conecto de la salida de auriculares de mi iphone a la entrada del micro de la minicadena con un adaptador a minijack. Es correcto esto o tengo que conectarlo por auriculares y darle a alguna tecla?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 11, 2012)

Yo tampoco lo haría por la entrada de micro, suele ser mono.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 11, 2012)

Amigo, la entrada de microfonos es de baja señal, y tu estas saturando el pre con la que ingresas.


----------



## chugus (Jul 11, 2012)

> Compra un cable jack-RCA y conectalo por la entrada AUX, la de phono es para el tocadiscos de vinilo y tiene otra impedancia y mas amplificación.









Este es el cable que necesitas, sigue las indicaciones de Scooter. En el caso de que falte amplificar la señal busca por algún previo.

Un saludo!


----------



## morrisey (Oct 21, 2012)

Hola a todo el foro.mi pregunta es si realmente es necesario un previo con sus controles de graves y agudos cuando la señal tipica de ataque a cualquier amplificador plano (sin control de tonos) es de 1vrms,la cual es proporcionada por la salida de auricular de cualquier smartphone y usar el magnifico ecualizador que trae,o que se instale en el smartphone/iphone.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 21, 2012)

morrisey dijo:


> Hola a todo el foro.mi pregunta es si realmente es necesario un previo con sus controles de graves y agudos cuando la señal tipica de ataque a cualquier amplificador plano (sin control de tonos) es de 1vrms,la cual es proporcionada por la salida de auricular de cualquier smartphone y usar el magnifico ecualizador que trae,o que se instale en el smartphone/iphone.



Si quieres agregar tonalidad y/o ecualización a parte de tu fuente de sonido (en éste caso, un smartphone), sí es necesario, de lo contrario, un pre, no es necesario, a menos que se escuche muy bajo volumen, en comparación a otros artefactos.


----------

